# College admission



## prash (Jan 27, 2013)

How to get into Bmus Composition and Composition for screen programme in Royal College of Music?

I would like to know about the standard of original compositions required.......Moreover I also like to know if they have to be for orchestra or I could also submit solo piano pieces and still stand a chance to get into the programme.........I've done Grade 8 Theory ABRSM and would like to pursue a Bachelor's degree in composition that also involves composition for screen ie. ads, short films etc

I'm an international applicant.....Do they offer scholarships to study as I am not financially secure....


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Forgive me, but wouldn't it be a surer method to direct these questions to the Royal College of Music itself?


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

You'd be better off asking these questions directly yourself, but I'll try to answer them. I'm a young composer who is currently in the process of auditioning at various colleges/conservatories, so I've already been past the pre-screening process. I'm not familiar with the Royal College of Music, but generally institutions want:

3-5 scores of yours. They want a variety of instrumentation (for example; 11-piece ensemble, solo piano, viola and electronics, trumpet duet were all examples of things i sent)

It is important that you use a program like Sibelius or Finale and _clean up_ the scores. they need to be presentable! Be sure to take them to some copy+print center after you print them out and get them bound with double-sided pages; it looks good and organized.

They also would like if you submit a CD of recordings of the works. Most places accept MIDI recordings (or no recordings at all), but it always looks good if you have your own recordings. If you need help with audio production or tips on what programs/microphones/setups are good just hit me up with a PM, because I produce and record my own recordings.

Also try to submit a resume saying what instruments you play, what you aim to accomplish, any notable achievements, private teachers, ensembles you've participated in, commissions, _etc._

*Most importantly, be yourself.* For me it's been useful (on my anxiety and on my auditions) to remind yourself that you ARE going to be studying with the composition professor that you're talking to (or at least get to know them if you'll be studying with other faculty). They're there to help you and guide you to reach the core of your potential, so it's essential to be yourself and let conversation flow. You know your music and what you want to do, so show them that.


----------

